# Ooh- hubby offered to buy me an electronet fence for our sheep, but...



## TeamChaos (Dec 13, 2011)

I won't have much time to research it, he wants to order it a.s.a.p. as we need a fencing solution so the lambs won't lose their minds.

Can anyone tell me the best bang for the buck? It's primarily for the sheep for rotational grazing, but we do have poultry that might use it in the future too. Any good "beginner packs" that are complete?


----------



## equinecpa (Dec 28, 2011)

I purchased two rolls of Electronet like this: Premier1supplies Electronet for $105.00 each, free shipping.

Then I combined it with a Parmak Solar Charger from here:Horse.com for $167.93 (shipped price).  There is a coupon out for horse.com right now.  Use the posted link and put in coupon code CJSL5OFF at checkout.

I was very pleased with this combination as I could move it wherever I wanted, whenever the sheep grazed down one area we'd move them to another.  My only complaint was grounding out in the dry summer -I had the fence in some uneven terrain and it was hard to keep it from touching the grass -one day I found my young ram with his head through it grazing the other side without a care in the world.  I plan on adding one of those lights that you hang on the fence that lights up when it is receiving a charge.


----------

